# Cure Your Headaches



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

The doctor said, "Joe, the good news is I can cure your headaches; the
bad news is that it will require castration. You have a very rare
condition, which causes your testicles to press on your spine, and
the pressure creates one hell of a headache.
The only way to relieve the pressure is to remove the testicles."
Joe was shocked and depressed. He wondered if he had anything to live
for. He couldn't concentrate long enough to answer, but decided he
had no choice but to go under the knife.
When he left the hospital he was without a headache for the first
time in 20 years, but he felt like he was missing an important part of
himself.
As he walked down the street, he realized that he felt like a
different person. He could make a new beginning and live a new life. He saw a
men's clothing store and thought, "That's what I need - a new suit."
He entered the shop and told the salesman, "I'd like a new suit."

The elderly tailor eyed him briefly and said, "Let's see...size
44 long."

Joe laughed, "That's right, how did you know?"

"Been in the business over 60 years"

Joe tried on the suit. It fit perfectly.

As Joe admired himself in the mirror, the salesman asked, "How about a
new shirt?"

Joe thought for a moment and then said, "Sure."

The salesman eyed Joe and said, "Let's see, 34 sleeve and 16-1/2
neck."

Joe was surprised, "That's right, how did you know?"

"Been in the business 60 years!"

Joe tried on the shirt, and it fit perfectly.

As Joe adjusted the collar in the mirror, the salesman asked, "How
about new shoes?"

Joe was on a roll and said, "Sure."

The salesman eyed Joe's feet and said, "Let's see...9-1/2E."

Joe was astonished, "That's right, how did you know?"

"Been in the business 60 years!"

Joe tried on the shoes and they fit perfectly.

Joe walked comfortably around the shop and the salesman asked, "How
about some new underwear?"

Joe thought for a second and said, "Sure."

The salesman stepped back, eyed Joe's waist and said, "Let's
see...size 36."

Joe laughed "Ah ha! I got you! I've worn size 34 since I was 18 years old"

The salesman shook his head, "You can't wear a size 34. A 34 underwear
would press your testicles up against the base of your spine and give
you one hell of a headache."


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Ouch! 

:lol:


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

:bang


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

lol, that would make for one heck of a headache!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

:new_cussi


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

:barf:


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Once again proving that age and experience always triumph over youth and inexperience.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I always heard it as:

Age, experience and treachery will always overcome youth, enthusiasm and stamina.


----------



## Dad61 (Sep 26, 2008)

:thats: not under here!!


----------

